

Joe Armstrong - On Erlang, OO, Concurrency, Shared State and the Future (Channel 9 interview) - iamelgringo
http://channel9.msdn.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=351659

======
gregwebs
interesting how he gets flustered when asked if he is trying to model the real
world, doesn't the real world have side effects? Don't people perceive the
world as having all kinds of interacting state?

Of course it does. We would be crazy to try to re-implement the world the way
nature does it. DNA is the worst spaghetti code ever created. Side-effect free
concurrency does not have to be the most natural or intuitive way to model
things- it should be an attempt at finding the best way.

